# Favorite brand of canned tuna



## Angie (Jun 5, 2006)

What is your favorite brand?  Does it matter or does generic work?

I prefer Starkists in the pouch, hickory smoked flavor.


----------



## Constance (Jun 5, 2006)

I like Bumble Bee, when I can find it, but Star Kissed and Chicken of the Sea are good, too. I'd like to try some of the imported Italian stuff, but it isn't available in the stores here. 
I have tried a few generic brands, and they've been fine. Just look for a good store brand...Krogers and Best Choice brands are very good. Sam's kinda resembles catfood. 
The packets are good, but pretty pricey, and I like the canned stuff just fine. If I weren't that much of a tuna fan, I probably would prefer them.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 5, 2006)

Boy, did we have a go-around about this around a year ago! We discussed brands, pouch vs can - taste and price per ounce, and canned tuna packed in oil vs water. Of course, that was before Starkist came out with "flavored" tuna in pouches.

I still prefer whichever brand is on sale 2 cans/$1 - and Bumble Bee is still my favorite. I prefer packed in oil, but if only packed in water is on sale ... I get that. I did run across a couple of cans of Bumble Bee packed in olive oil ... boy, did I enjoy that! But, I haven't seen it again.

Tuna salad made from the stuff in a pouch doesn't "seperate" overnight and need stirring again the next day - but I don't like the after taste, dry texture, or price of the pouch stuff.

I like tuna ... and I just don't see a tremendous difference between brands.


----------



## Angie (Jun 5, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Boy, did we have a go-around about this around a year ago! We discussed brands, pouch vs can - taste and price per ounce, and canned tuna packed in oil vs water. Of course, that was before Starkist came out with "flavored" tuna in pouches.
> 
> I still prefer whichever brand is on sale 2 cans/$1 - and Bumble Bee is still my favorite. I prefer packed in oil, but if only packed in water is on sale ... I get that. I did run across a couple of cans of Bumble Bee packed in olive oil ... boy, did I enjoy that! But, I haven't seen it again.
> 
> ...




 

I enjoyed reading that thread.  Thank you!  Your Alton-ish part was the best!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 6, 2006)

Fresh tuna, poached and cooled is the best. After that, Italian canned tuna.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 6, 2006)

Italian canned in olive oil ... Cento is good


----------



## ptcruiser30 (Jun 6, 2006)

I Too Like Bumble Bee Tuna,the One In Water Pack. But I Also Like The Albacore Can Tuna.. But I Buy One That Is Onsale Too..


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 6, 2006)

I like all the name brands, but have found the supermarket brands too liquid/watery.

As far as the new "flavored ones", I have to say that there's one brand I buy occasionally (can't recall it at the moment), that's "Thai" flavored, & boy is it hot!!  I have to admit that I do buy & enjoy it as a snack once in awhile.


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 6, 2006)

starkist,packed in water for me


----------



## Sandyj (Jun 6, 2006)

Bumblebee - packed in water or oil, solid pack (years ago my mom advised me that you get much more for your $ when you buy solid packed tuna as opposed to the kind already flaked in the tin).

Surprisingly, a friend at work recommended Costco's Kirkland "Premium" label: 8 tins of solid packed premium tuna in water for approx. $8. I tried it and found it to be very good. The tuna was lighter in color than what I was expecting. Being solid packed, the tin was very full. I've never tried the pouch kind - can NOT bring myself to pay the price.


----------



## BigDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Solid white albacore tuna in water. Brand? Whichever is cheapest! Typically BumbleBee.


----------



## MJ (Jun 6, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Brand? Whichever is cheapest!


Me too.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2006)

_Tuna, was always just tuna to me, I could take it or leave it until. We had a small party and some new friends came and the wife brought her anti-pasto. It was wonderful and gone before you could turn around. I asked if she would mind telling me how to make it and she said yes but on one condition I had to use imported tuna. I did and I still use it today. It's not white  but the darker meat and it's packed in oil and I've never gotten one I didn't like..I use A's Do Mar . _

_kadesma _


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 18, 2006)

Chicken of the sea. I like it packed in oil (it just tastes better).


----------



## KellyM (Jun 18, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> What is your favorite brand? Does it matter or does generic work?
> 
> I prefer Starkists in the pouch, hickory smoked flavor.


 
Angie,

I don't find that brand makes so much of a difference, but I _have_ learned not to buy whatever is on sale for two cans for a dollar. I prefer solid albacore packed in water; if I want to add oil to it, I can. (No pun intended) The solid stuff gives you way more meat.

I don't eat canned tuna that often, and so I find that the difference between a fifty-cent can and a dollar-fifty can is very much worth it for me. Enough meat for two sandwiches for a buck and a half? Big deal! Try doing that at McDonalds. 

The pouch stuff, on the other hand, is just too expensive, unless it is on sale.

Kelly


----------



## spdrdr (Jun 18, 2006)

"can NOT bring myself to pay the price"   Sandyj  

Me too NOT - We found Chicken of the Sea @ Family Dollar store last week - 3 for $1- Hubby almost bought them out - That pantry shelf looks nice now. . . . .Glenda


----------

